# Syngonanthus sp. PASSION



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Lol already showing off Dennis!?!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Rare said:


> Lol already showing off Dennis!?!


Not until i can grow that sob uaupes :nerd:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Erio's asami oshima and heimesilata here are extremely deficient from the get go. I also have this in my belem as well
My guess is its an iron deficiency
This is mainly from the africana soil being of way less nutrient content as its counterpart amazonia. Ferts are always easy or said easy, i believe it, so I chose the buffer of the substrate over the lesser nutrient contents










Bump: These just received:
syngonanthus rio ***** giant, syngonanthus lago grande, syngonanthus madeira, syngonanthus manaus

tonina jurua, ludwigia white(will quickly phase out of this tank) mayaca iquitos (will quickly phase out of this tank) erio polaris, buce moss, fissidens splach 

lago's









tonina jurua









syngonanthus rio ***** giant









eriocaulon polaris









buce moss newly tied


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Problematico
problems already....
I am obsessive and hellbent on growing these plants. I've reached out to people for solutions with no avail. I will figure out this problem before the plant/s die out.

Pics do not do justice...
melting x 1 manaus









whitening and holes

































guesses, iron deficiency (dosed two straight days of ferrous gluconate mixed in solution of ro water, may need to add vinegar), mn deficiency, calcium deficiency, potassium deficiency
I will find out what happened, this is after adding fertilizers, i mean they were white from the get go, but normal, not like this before
guess from another is plants are still acclimating but i highly doubt it, seems they acclimated from the get go with 95% ro and high co2 which speeds things up

These plants are my life now LOL


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

S. belem perking up









Got some erios and bv in








cute little sea urchin









rio ***** giants are still doing poorly and if not worse 
did a major water change today and will dose miller microplex tomorrow

















another problem presented itself to me as well, see the curling leaves?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I removed 3 Rio ****** giants today. All whitish centers, 2 I put emerged and one in a separate tank. Separate tank I can test the ferts I bought and emergent I can try to recover them. This will see if my fertilizers are bad or I made a bad batch as my scale is off. My main tank, this tank, will get just urea and iron chelate which I've had for quite awhile. Manaus melting will probably get moved too but I also want to see if it can recover so I'll move one out of 2 melting. Rest of the tank is so far so good. The whitening hit me as a hella of surprise as I've never had this problem before, I've had melting but never whitening. Will keep updating until the tank goes to shiz.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Glad to see you are back! Looks like you've stepped it up too!  

What's you water parameters like? Have you asked Dennis or Tom?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

WaterLife said:


> Glad to see you are back! Looks like you've stepped it up too!
> 
> What's you water parameters like? Have you asked Dennis or Tom?


Thankk you very much, Yes I'm going hardcore into the game to obsession.
Roughly about 97% to 98% Pure Ro water now since water change. PH buffer of africana last time i heard was 5.5-5.8, so given a 1 point drop or more, I'd say my ph is around higher 4s, I'm sure i got the science wrong on this one. I do not have test kits to measure my parameters really. Last time i checked today my tds was at 30. First start of the set up was 40 range, I've gotten it down to the 20 range so I'm guessing with fertilization moves it up. One thing I'm sure is that its acidic and soft. I've got two sources of co2 pumping in, one via atomizer and one via cerges reactor. the atomizer is on 24/7. If i knew more about my water parameters I'd give you them, but that about sums it up. RO straight out i believe is 7.0 pH and a definite 0 tds. KH i do not know. GH I do not know

I asked Tom and he wasn't sure. And I am Dennis silly>

All other plants are doing well, except melting which i already received as is on 3-4 plants, and the tonina leaves curling, other than that I've been observing them daily and closely and don't see much problems except lighter tops which cure overnight and then lights on same dealio. 

here is the tank now, minus mayaca iquitos, ludwigia white, x 2 manaus, x 3 giants which have been transferred

ps. the buce moss is dying out too 










ya thats one of the giants i took away









more lotus blossom and lago grande coming along with secret species which i am sure i will kill, but i keep trying them anyways....


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I believe now, yes I believe in micro toxicity. An experienced hobbyist explained the situation going on in my tank perfectly. It was when i was dosing the ferrous gluconate that this problem/issue came up with the rio ***** giants.[censored]

I hope he doesn't mind me quoting.


> These symptoms look a like micro toxicity to me. Each species of plant is acting a little differently which is not something you see in a deficiency situation (all plants act very similarly and develop damage in the same locations in roughly the same timeframe). Your plants are showing symptoms in old and new leaves and not acting together which is consistent with a toxin. Toxicities happen much faster than deficiencies and all over the plant because the entire surface is being exposed and damaged at the same time.


another from another experienced hobbyist:


> anything that is not chelated will cause issue if dosed in big amount
> edta, dtpa etc will be less toxic because they are chelated


i only dosed .2 ppm of ferrous within two days, day 1 symptoms arrived, day 2 symptoms worsen

only when i stopped the ferrous, did i get better results, this is not conclusive but will update if things get better. Here's a mind warp, next day I dosed 1ppm iron chelate and things seemed better except the rio ***** giants, which didn't get worse but stayed the same.

I've got two plants left in the tank with the disease, i stopped dosing chelate this day will probably follow with a water change soon enough.
Will keep updated:

picture does not do justice to the white parts


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

very pretty


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

BettaBettas said:


> very pretty


Thanks kind soul for compliments. I aim to strive higher than this


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

You can tell the roots are different in these two pictures, unless the plant morphed of some sort I think that this can confirm that the two species are different, both have been in the tank the same timeframe. Madeira is bushier and has a little bit of different crown or has that morph look. But I am almost assured due to root structures that manaus and madeira are different species.

all in the roots
*Madeira*









*Manaus*


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

*MOdeRatORS how do i embed youtube videos?*


Wanna see a good pearling session? The camera doesn't pick it up all the way but you get the point here. This is before any water change with the filter turned off. I'm surprised I'm getting so much.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

StrungOut said:


> MOdeRatORS how do i embed youtube videos?
> 
> 
> Wanna see a good pearling session? The camera doesn't pick it up all the way but you get the point here. This is before any water change with the filter turned off. I'm surprised I'm getting so much.


Here you go


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice. Ty Sean


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

No it wasn't toxicity, i figured out my problem.[censored]
The problem with my plants came from only one seller. Manaus was getting melting problems and rio ***** giant was getting white and melting. I received both of these plants from another seller and they're good. I couldn't figure out my problem until I realized this. Even a cut sideshoot itty bitty of manaus is doing well compared to 4 bigger stems. All my plants with the problems came from one seller. Rest of my plants are doing good and they're from 3 different sellers. I'm not saying sabotage, but I am assuming. I'm highly doubting acclimation process as all my others acclimated rapidly (thanks to co2), and only these are having problems. If it wasn't him, it was something in his plants is all i can say. I can't believe it myself. Seller is trusted and well known, but I seem to have the curse so don't really blame him for what he did but yes, this is what I believed happened. Not no micro toxicity, not no deficiency. I mean, I'm dosing pps pro, minute quantities, i went around all assumptions and concluded to this. See pictures as reference:

Seller will remain unnamed, not here to damage his rep, just stating what I think happened, how? I do not, could've added excel or h2o2 which syngonanthus are very sensitive or something else...Plants did arrive in almost perfect condition. Question is why would this sellers plants only be affected compared to all other plants from 3 different sellers??? I have not contacted the seller

Call me crazy but i believe this to be true over micro tox or deficiency

Here you see all 4 manaus transferred in my other tank, they've all been melting thats why the transfer.[censored]

























This one is even growing roots like mad and still melting









These manaus purchased from another seller all good intact, even pulled a sideshoot off and its still doing well

















Here again same plant: rio ***** giant
2 good ones were the ones i got from another seller
can you tell which is which and from which seller?









if you can't see the lower slightly right one heres a close up






















Now i could be wrong about this, wouldn't be the first time, but this is my observation
One thing i am sure of, I didn't mix anything up plantwise, IE. locations of sellers' plants
I really HOPE the seller doesn't take offense to this, he is a really good guy


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Newly arrived belem 2013
Lets see how long it takes for them to look natural and growing right.
You can see one plant is totally twisted down, so how long will it take to straighten up, lets see


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Belem 2013!?!? Nice!! Can't wait for updates!!!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Rare said:


> Belem 2013!?!? Nice!! Can't wait for updates!!!


Can't wait for your updates as well :wink2:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

So I got lucky and this stem snuck in with my 28+ stems of belem. I can tell its a different species or a morph, been monitoring almost from the start. I have a keen eye for these kind've things or I just watch my tank too much. This is possibly belem 2013, I do not know. But you can tell its different or it morphed, because all the other belems are uniform in growth. I will pursue further to find out what it actually is. I doubt its a morph because other plants should morph as well.

Nov 7









Nov 8









Nov 11









Current


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Full Tank Shot
I'm about done purchasing, now time to propagate and fill. As stated before the tonina will probably be phased out and to my other tank, erios, I'm not too sure, I might, I might not. All depends... I'm trimming syngonanthus as quick as I can (use my finger nails-more accurate than scissors), the sideshoots have to be long enough to plant and not float up. Got numerous species, but those are for updating later. I took the wood out on the left side, had dead buce moss and i have no idea why it died out but it did. Maybe it was sabotage? haha jk. Its said to do better in high tech tank, so I haven't a clue. Some of the belem will get transferred out, but for now they're algae busters. Tank is rather algae free, but I am getting what i believe to be gsa on the glass, so i can't technically say its algae free. Rather algae free i'd say. Can anyone spot what i think is rotala mexicana red in the tank? This, if i can get it red, will likely be staying. 

For this picture I set the intensity setting over the vivid setting as vivid shows too much bright light and blurs? the photo. Even the intensity setting shows too much light. None of my pictures are photoshopped, never used the program with plants and aquariums.









Next post I will go through my entire setup.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

40 gallon breeder standard tank from petco
micmol aqua air 900-lighting
wet/dry-filter
cerges reactor + gla atomizer-co2
gla regulator gro series + beer keg regulator-co2
ada africana aquasoil-substrate
Pure Ro water, slight mix of tap only on start of tank, changing water pure ro, wc's vary by different days per week but average twice a week
fert regime is ever so changing, what i have to work with-kno3, k2so4, kh2po4, urea, miller microplex, iron chelate, csm+b, ferrous gluconate

Pics

-lighting

















filter, cerges, atomizer, beer keg reg, pure bio balls









gla reg









eshopps overflow box









spraybar, corner of it is above surface, i tried taping it so all of it is above surface but never works out









africana

















fert


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Won't a wet dry filter gas off all your co2?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Sean W. said:


> Won't a wet dry filter gas off all your co2?


Ripping information it is said to have 20% more oxygen content over a canister filter.

I inject lots and lots of co2 that it does not matter.

At certain points suface agitation doesn't off gas as much co2 as people think it does. Off gassing is kind've a myth in my opinion, there is a little but not a lot.

Bump: Nov. 16th










Nov. 18th, so the stem took two days to fully erect, the stem behind not so much i've had to cut it down and replant the top
This is possible with the amount of co2 i inject into the system


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Even though I have a cerges reactor, you can still see bubbles in the tank. My design might be flawed, i do not know, but its efficiency is not.


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

I am definitely following this thread, I have always loved the Syngonanthus and Eriocaulon species and like you wish I was able to grow them better than I have been. Good luck growing these, looking forward to following you on your growth journey!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

^^^


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Thank you both very much.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Before, after:
erio ratagniricum



















Rotala mexicana red, so far...
Nov 16th, 2016


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Those syngonanthus rio ***** giants whatever happened to them are all starting to recover since recently, even the melted mother plant which i cut in half which the bottom is already shooting as well as the top
Here are updated pics


















































i did not include the two already good ones


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My photoperiod is as of now 5 hours a day. Lighting is pretty intense.
dosing i am slowing upping day by day to see growth, algae, and deficiencies
water changes bi weekly about 50-65% 

please enjoy random shots


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

In my personal opinion, fertilizers can cause algae, but that’s the jist of it. It cannot kill a plant, nor stunt a plant. In excess I believe it can cause algae though. 

Been slowly upping dosages without any consequence except dinky bga on center of crowns of 2-3 stems (max)
Getting extreme deficiencies by the end of the lighting period(whiteness, paleness, not chemical burn though like I had in giants), as observing I am able to cover these by dosing more, overnight plants would recover and be green again in the morning
With that being said I have decided to go with ei daily now. With the deficiencies I have and growth I have, I believe I can definitely do better. 
Routine to this date:
PPS PRO style

Numbers are slightly off I am sure of it
Dosed
1st day 40 breeder 500ml solution 5ml dose macros, urea, ferrous
2nd day 40 breeder 500ml solution 5ml dose csm, ferrous
3rd day same and going macros, iron chelate
4 urea, miller, iron x5 (meaning .1ppm times 5ml)
5 urea, macros WC 50-65%
6 macros, urea WC 50-65% (had gotten in new plants so wanted to majorly reset)
7 miller
Day 8, is when I got advice and switched up my dosing
12.34g KN03 1ppm, 5.63 g Urea .33ppm, 13.5g K2so4 .8ppm, 4.34 g KH2Po4 .4ppm all in a 500 ml solution, 10ml dose x1=5ml dose, I did not change miller nor iron chelate
8 macro/urea, miller, iron
9 macro/urea x3 (5ml), miller, iron chelate x5
10 macro/urea x3 ½, miller, iron chelate x5
11 macro/urea x2+2+1+1, miller x1+1, iron x5+2 (remember each of these doses is 5ml) Water change 50-65%
12 macros/urea x3+2+2+2 (bringing urea to 3.15 ppm), miller x1+2 more doses of 5ml, iron x5 +2 half water change roughly 25%, heres where I got dinky bga
13 macro x4+2+1, iron x5+2, miller x1

So you can see here I am putting in a lot of iron, with the deficiencies not being cured, somewhat cured but not entirely, so it must be a different deficiency
Seems to be done better with more macros
I am not afraid to get algae, if I do, I can always go back to pps pro and reset with water changes, once again I am aiming for growth more than I am already getting, faster, thicker, stronger

Here is my new routine EI daily

KNO3 500ml 10ml
39.5g
3.2ppm NO3
.72 ppm N
2.02 ppm K

K2so4 500ml 10ml
53.99g
3.2 ppm K
1.31 S

KH2Po4 500ml 10ml
8.33g
.6 PO4
.2 P
.49 K

Miller Microplex 500ml 10ml
18.93g
.1 Fe
.1 Mn
.136 Mg
.035 Zn
.003 Mo
.013 B
.001 Co
.038 Cu
.031 dGH

Iron Chelate 10% 500ml 10ml
7.57g
.1 Fe

This is a whole bunch of nonsense or useless information, just showing that I’ve been dosing irregularly and getting away with it for the most part, WC’s help in ways

Urea (will be playing around here)
Target ppm is .4 N, I will dose half
500 ml 10ml
6.49g
.4 N
.23 O
.17 C
.06 H
Once again I will dose half, as its more dangerous in higher amounts, and increase and decrease as I go along
I’m not afraid of killing plants, I doubt it will happen, what I should be worrying about is algae, so if I start getting it, I can actually blame the fertilization method
Biomass plays a HUGE amount in this game, without biomass you cannot get away with as much
Starting this routine tomorrow, if I get the slightest bit of algae, I am in trouble, I already mixed the batches and it would be a huge waste of fertilizers and I will thread off quickly

BGA appearing in center of stem/s, closest to the light

















syngonanthus toxi-i um mean deficient


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

StrungOut said:


>


What plant is the red top stem?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

WaterLife said:


> What plant is the red top stem?


Rotala mexicana red, reverting back to red, from the green it was received as :nerd:

I have since trimmed it in half hoping that the bottom piece throws sideshoots and props faster


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

I am sorry if I missed it and it was already mentioned, but is that akadama or Africana? Do you find that it crumbles less or more easily than Amazonia?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Clinton Parsons said:


> I am sorry if I missed it and it was already mentioned, but is that akadama or Africana? Do you find that it crumbles less or more easily than Amazonia?


Africana is a much softer substrate and will crumble easier than amazonia. It crumbles in your fingers very easily, some of amazonia if i'm not mistake takes a bit more pressure to crumble between the fingers, africana seems to just melt or squish in the fingers, i just tested this right now, but not with amazonia as i do not have it on hand
I got the soil Jan, 20 2016
and here it is now in my other tank:
Nov 27, 2016










One thing to note is amazonia contains nh4 much more and seems to be packed with organics
Africana is a much cleaner substrate, it has a lower pH buffer as well
Also the amount of nutrient uptake, biomass, plant types can also speed up degradation by nutrient uptake
Good siphoning will take care of the powdery stuff

So the main difference is the nh4 between the two, africana is of less nutrient content as well, po4 is lacking in africana too
I really like the substrate though over amazonia for what I am growing, malaya isn't too far off from africana, i little higher buffer, and i think a little more nutrient content

amazonia will give you that boom of growth in the beginning but you can compensate that in other ways with other the other two soils

Bump:


Clinton Parsons said:


> I am sorry if I missed it and it was already mentioned, but is that akadama or Africana? Do you find that it crumbles less or more easily than Amazonia?


If you are trying to choose between the 3 I can help, pm me with details and I'll try best i can find best suited soil for you


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the explanation! I am good on aquasoil. I have 8-10 gallons of it in my 90-P. I was just wondering for future reference. 

I have been using aquasoil since 2008, and I feel like it is much more brittle and breaks down faster these days. Plus it seems to be full of sand... I guess ADA sold all of the primo mud back then and is selling whatever's left in the rice paddies now. Seems to have gone down hill in quality. 

I don't think I'm going to be buying Amazonia again. Maybe I'll give Elos or Cal Aqua substrates a try next time. Hopefully they are harder.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Since dosing ei since 11/23/2016

I have gotten an influx of growth
I have gotten an influx of algae (brown algae to be in particular), algae is also starting to form on the substrate as well
I will continue dosing as such, maybe go ei lite, i'm not too sure, if algae is coming at this rate I'd rather do something lighter but the growth rates are pretty incredible too, so its give or take in this situation

11/22/2016 rio ***** giant









11/28/2016 rio ***** giant
same plant









It may not seem like much but these were on recovery and taking forever to launch

I absolutely butchered my blood vomit trying to split it with my hands:


















Added L. pantanal and L. pantanal crystal
would like to see if they I'm finally able to "red" them

FTS









Bump: Sold off belem and some other plants, still running out of room though


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Does the Belem tend to be easier to grow and less finicky? I tried some syn. Rio grande I believe it was, maybe but it never liked anything I did until it finally melted away.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nlewis said:


> Does the Belem tend to be easier to grow and less finicky? I tried some syn. Rio grande I believe it was, maybe but it never liked anything I did until it finally melted away.


Yeah belem is as you say. Its well adapted, and i wouldn't be surprised if people were growing it in harder waters now. Its easiest of all syngonanthus I've encountered. Grows fast, sideshoots fast, roots come out fast. You see many people growing it. If your referring to lago grande, its a bit harder. But give them the right conditions and they are all pretty easy compared to S grade syngonanthus which are currently growing slowly for me-rio ***** 2006, sao gabriel, and rio uaupes.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Sunday is a constant for water changes, the other wc day not constant


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Current pics side to center to side

























I think its safe to show a s grade syngonanthus so far...received the plant on Nov. 16th
This is syngonanthus sao gabriel
Nov. 16

















Nov. 29, 2016

































Super slow growth and acclimation, but I think i made it through the rough and hard part, sooner or later plants seem to boom and take off


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Upgraded or downgraded to two reactors instead of reactor n atomizer
cerges and sera 1000
sera 1000 is in loop










I'm sure now that excess urea or excess fertilizer can cause algae, despite other claims, so analyzing my own tank i need to find a good fert regime for myself in terms of growth and not causing algae, currently i'm going to stop dosing entirely, reset things a bit and let the algae decease, water change, bio control, some plants are afflicted but not much, mostly ghastly on walls










removed some erios from the tank as well as some lotus blossom into the other tank i haven't really showed but its a junk tank









found this among my belem friends, syngonanthus hybrid which i've moved to a more visible spot









Ottocinclus's took care of a good portion of the gda on the wall overnight (better than scrubbing it myself)
dead algae is easier for fauna to eat over thriving algae keep in mind

















less and less to say now, just growing, unless you want to see more of the same old pictures


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Took out all fish, and adjusted the co2 considerably to moderate moderate high to accommodate these guys
I am so stoked I purchased them, love em:nerd:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Rio uaupes sideshoot from underneath, can you see it? left side










Rio ***** 06










Sao gabriel, has a double sideshoot coming out of the right side, hard to photograph









They are all starting to take off

Mexicana red sideshooting from bottom








bottom stem looks toasted but is still in tact and sideshooting, about 4 sideshoots









​​​​​​​


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

PANDAS!!! 

Damn, how many did you get!?!?! Must be a baller


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

WaterLife said:


> PANDAS!!!
> 
> Damn, how many did you get!?!?! Must be a baller


11 at a decent price. Not online they rip you off online. Every week I have expenses for this tank, whether its fish or more plants, i'll never break even and always broke cause of:nerd:


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Got a name of the store? I buy mine for $20 a piece. If it's your first time keeping them, just so you know, they turn brown as they get older, looking like the 2 larger pandas in the first picture. Hope you find a good balance, keeping both the fish and plants happy 

Tell your "secret society of rare aquatic plant hoarders" to not hold out on us for so long, we want some of those beautiful plants too!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

WaterLife said:


> Got a name of the store? I buy mine for $20 a piece. If it's your first time keeping them, just so you know, they turn brown as they get older, looking like the 2 larger pandas in the first picture. Hope you find a good balance, keeping both the fish and plants happy
> 
> Tell your "secret society of rare aquatic plant hoarders" to not hold out on us for so long, we want some of those beautiful plants too!


I'd rather not name the store here, its a small mom and pop shop. Your not even in Cali though anyways are you? There's a place in NY selling them for $10 a piece called monster aquarium, i bet he will ship. 2nd time around keeping them. I lost mine the first time redoing a tank and left em in still water way too long. What a bad mess up. I hope to find a good balance too, thank you.

How did you know about our hoarding? Sucks for everyone else hehe:nerd:


rio uaupes x4, the one in front was an emmersed stem i decided to transfer submerged, recovering at the moment, then theres a bottom stem and two crowns
excuse the algae, i will rid of it before i die


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

StrungOut said:


> Took out all fish, and adjusted the co2 considerably to moderate moderate high to accommodate these guys
> I am so stoked I purchased them, love em:nerd:


Waaaait, what are those beauties!?


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Hhahah. They found about about our little club. ^__^;;


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

HAHA! My bad dennis, wrong post! I meant to post in my journal.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

nel said:


> Waaaait, what are those beauties!?


Panda loaches
Yaoshania pachychilus
Protomyzon pachychilus




> Hhahah. They found about about our little club. ^__^;;


won't matter hehe

Syn. flavidulus


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

StrungOut said:


> Panda loaches
> Yaoshania pachychilus
> Protomyzon pachychilus


Thank you! Great, another fish I won't be able to get out of my head...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

nel said:


> Thank you! Great, another fish I won't be able to get out of my head...


You want this fish, i know you do, love em

Rio Uaupes
starting to look like it, chunky phatness
so stoking it right now

​​​​​​​


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Syn. stock

flavidulus
hybrid
belem
belem 2013
stripe? - chinese words for this meaning, supposed to be the same as hybrid
manaus
lago grande
madeira
rio ***** giant
rio ***** 2006
rio uaupes
sao gabriel

man i've come a long way in the collection

more and more and moar pics to come


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My pandas aren't too good right now, the ones that are alive are good. I know of one dead body, rest could be hiding, last time I counted 6 visible, but I see them come in and out of hiding. Its possible that they got tooken by the filter as well...

A little too close for my comfort, i double netted this right after i saw for more protection










At least I still got my two main big ones for sure, and hoping that they're a breeding pair, once again one know dead body. I'm upset about one just dying, who knows if they're more..


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

_Syngonanthus flavidulus_ is a native species that does not grow submerged.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Tinanti said:


> _Syngonanthus flavidulus_ is a native species that does not grow submerged.


I should've figured. The trader said he collects locally and sees submerged plants. Anyways I've got 2 submerged and 3 emmersed for back up.:nerd:

pantanal, i don't know why it still looks emergent like this:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

flavidulus
was just told (see above) that this is not submersible, but new green center may tell otherwise









hybrid
see the variegation, should also have twisted leaves









belem
easiest besides manaus to grow of syngonanthus









belem 2013
i see no difference or little difference yet from regular belem









stripe? - chinese words for this meaning, supposed to be the same as hybrid
after recovery, shipping took a toll
best pic i have so far









manaus
easy to grow of syngonathus









lago grande









madeira
supposedly a stunted manaus, i do not think so









all to come as not to flood thread with too many pictures to take forever to load
rio ***** giant
rio ***** 2006
rio uaupes
sao gabriel

i do not like the bump system so in a bit


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

rio ***** giant

















rio ***** 2006
hoping this looking pineappley soon enough

















rio uaupes
i pulled a sideshoot, the bottom melted, not much of a bottom but still, you can see it in the pics

























sao gabriel
both plants side by side


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

StrungOut said:


> flavidulus
> was just told (see above) that this is not submersible, but new green center may tell otherwise


A short struggle for survival followed by a slow rot. I have seen it growing in many places that are not even close to water and previous test growings have all ended in failure. Good luck though.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Great thread D, very informative and I really enjoy all the pics

Let me know when you have some Madeira or Manaus to sell


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice! I love this thread!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Tinanti said:


> A short struggle for survival followed by a slow rot. I have seen it growing in many places that are not even close to water and previous test growings have all ended in failure. Good luck though.


Thanks for the information, will keep updated as a tester, as got 3 emergent for back up



> Great thread D, very informative and I really enjoy all the pics
> 
> Let me know when you have some Madeira or Manaus to sell


Thanks very much J. You got pm



> very nice! I love this thread!


Thank you for loving my thread, i enjoy posting



unknown to me syngonanthus, can't figure this one out









rotala mexicana red update
bottom is branching out much








top growing sideshoot


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Added some pantanal to the tank, judging from what happened last time, this plant will revert green and then bounce back to red like the other 1 stem i have.[censored]
I'm finally getting reds in my tank with the lighting i have. Over and over things would always revert green on me, even plants like ludwigia red. Especially pantanal though, could never get it until now. The one stem on the very left side is still a funky shape i do not get, but the coloring is getting decent and nicer. Added Ludwigia white to this tank will get more in. I topped it from my other tank which it was covered in algae.

All lotus blossom went into my junk tank

























Panda loach 1 or 2 of the big ones died sadly. Investment lost. Could've been the co2 or their sensitivity, i do not know, could've had some taken by the filter too. It sucks. I still have seen a couple visible but thats it right now.[censored]

sold some plants off to a couple people otherwise the tank would be even fuller


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish are dropping off causing chain reaction ammonia burn

lost bottom and side shoot










Both huge losses


The reverting begins








I'm guessing a week of this before the red starts coming back


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Keys to success

patience
stability
providing

As we all know, a planted tank can go to [censored][censored][censored][censored] in a matter of days, but over a timeframe can lead to success
Its not an overnight thing, but you can start right and keep right
Prevention
Plants are very adaptable, remember that, some more rapid than others, if your expecting to change the up of co2 and overnight you don't see any results, you need to be patient
cause it will not happen overnight, you can see drastic changes but you need to observe, same goes with nutrients and deficiencies
Deficiencies do cure pretty fast so you needn't worry so much about fertilizers in the beginning, fertilizers are easy, too much in excess can cause algae which will in turn deeply hinder growth in plants. In the beginning you can blast co2 I suggest, do not add fish [censored]yet, no ill side effects of this especially if your in it for a nicely planted tank. Water changes if your afraid of algae

Core:
Plants need o2 to respire, light, water and nutrients
macros- co2, n, p, k
micros-iron/traces including the mag's

Same photoperiod, same co2, same water quality
These all will hinder your plant growth if not stable. Ever since I put things on timers and gotten stability plants seem to do a lot better for me instead of turning the lights on daily and daily tuning in/dialing in co2 each day. This way I do not worry about leaving the lights on too long or a difference of photoperiods, which is inconsistency. Cleaner the water the better for plants, i kid [censored]you not. A dirtied, debris, organics and so on plants don't seem to do as well. This goes with ferts
too in excess. Room for algae to grow easier. A good biomass will help defeat, but higher co2 will also defeat.[censored]

So be patient with your plant growth. Algae will appear rather rapidly if somethings off, but growth takes some time. Some plants are rather vigorous and fast in growth which helps in the system very much so. My favorite plant is syngonanthus and with my s grades it took a lot of patience for them to adapt and start taking off. They're barely beginning to, growth is slow but I am seeing more sideshoots and formation of the plant. All stable things, lighting, co2, nutrients, all stable and dosed/injected the same each day. Thanks to timers and calculators.

I think i can say i've been successful in growing so far, but easily can go to [censored][censored][censored][censored] overnight

So keep it stable, be patient, and provide/prevent


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

An example of ammonia or ammonium burn, whatever the thing is from dying fish
This calls for an immediate water change and stopping of urea dosing for now..
Luckily only mainly my lago grande was affected, if it had been more or others i would've tripped out
All fish are dead now I am sure of it, I removed as many bodies as I can find, this also caused a little bit of algae










































see the afflicted areas?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

yea I see the areas , stunning as always though


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Man how do you keep them all straight?? They all look so similar to me and there doesn't seem to be any order to the way you planted them. Don't you get anxious when you don't have labels, or pots, or rows? :icon_eek:

But they are pretty :flick:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

BettaBettas said:


> yea I see the areas , stunning as always though


Thanks for compliment, you'll be able to grow these soon enough if not already:nerd:

Bump:


tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Man how do you keep them all straight?? They all look so similar to me and there doesn't seem to be any order to the way you planted them. Don't you get anxious when you don't have labels, or pots, or rows? :icon_eek:
> 
> But they are pretty :flick:


I have a pretty darn good memory, as well I can tell them apart and their differences. So i don't trip or worry about them:nerd:
I hope to do rows, but I would need more of the same plants and would have to reorder things, it would take a lot of work that I am not ready for yet until I put some wood in there, and even then I still need to propagate more of certain plants as I do not have enough yet.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

SIDESHOOTs

Pull a sideshoot too early and it'll melt away
This may be not enough light or the plant just doesn't have enough energy to maintain, I do not know
I am currently pulling sideshoots as quickly as I can, some that may not maintain in other tanks.
You can also trim a stem in half and it'll grow shoots as well
This allows faster propagation
You could just let the plant grow and grow and grow and let the sideshoots get really long too
But I enjoy trimming myself and do it as soon as possible
So far I've lost a sideshoot and bottom of rio uaupes
But that is all, this was due to easy ammonia/ammonium burn
Since I have trimmed off 3 sideshoots of rio uaupes and got 3 more forming on a emmersed stem thats transitioned to submerged

Fun stuff:nerd:

before/after rio ***** giant cut in half








after









sideshoots of rotala mexicana red
probably trimmed too early but i have confidence
5 sideshoots









tonina tocantins
letting em grow









lago grande letting grow


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I was so so very lucky that the ammonium burn from the dead fishes didn't affect/effect other plants than lago and belem, so so very lucky. Have done two major water changes, hoping the melt will not continue and am back on dosing urea. So so so lucky...I should've caught every dead body but couldn't find some.

liquid gold and friends









added less sensitive fish 2 black mollies








they are not gasping at the surface so good sign


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Ammonium burn is worst than I thought, anyone with experience on this?
How long it take for recovery.
Dead bodies must be on the right side cause thats the side most afflicted.
I did two major water changes, working on a third today


















Pantanal turning red


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

oddball pic:
rotala araguaia red cross
eriocaulon sectaceum type 3
rotala florida










tonina tocantins:









update on rio uaupes:
basking in awe glory over itself of awesomeness


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

How's everything going?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

GMYukonon24s said:


> How's everything going?


Thanks for asking, things are not going so well at all. I've got green algae and melted leaves of plants. I've done a few (3) water changes and stopped dosing entirely. 

The melting has stopped, but algae has taken over.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That sucks!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

GMYukonon24s said:


> That sucks!


Not entirely, i didn't lose any species at all, removed two sideshoots that melted out of all plants. So thats good, plus not all species leaves are melting, some species are still doing well. so thats good. melting stopped at its rapid pace it was going. So thats good.

















splitting into 3









last of this format it has been changed lightly


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

changed it


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Loving the Buce addition! It gives a good contrast from all the bright green and soon to be red plants you have in the tank! Thanks for selling off some of your overgrowth! All are doing great in my tank! How is the Buce growing for you? It is the first to get bba in my tank as it is a slower grower than the other plants in my tank. Hope your having better luck with it than I am!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

MaroMan said:


> Loving the Buce addition! It gives a good contrast from all the bright green and soon to be red plants you have in the tank! Thanks for selling off some of your overgrowth! All are doing great in my tank! How is the Buce growing for you? It is the first to get bba in my tank as it is a slower grower than the other plants in my tank. Hope your having better luck with it than I am!


First off, my apologies for taking so long to reply to thread. Red plants aren't as red as i expected but something. Lighting intensity has switched to dimmed and prolonged to 8 hrs a day. Pantanal reached the top, trimmed it. Buce were newly added, not much melting, gaining a little algae, no bba, i hate bba, worst algae to get rid of and buces get it the easiest. Hope you have the good luck! Np























































I should've planted more buces on the branches, currently just looks stupid and unfilled.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Things are looking up a lot better, used algae fix, didn't help but a lot of manual removal of algae here with a airline tube...


























1 rio ***** 06 melted in 2 days, that was bad









you can see it dead center









mexicana red is a fast one


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Ya i think i'm good now..still worry about my s grades every often


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

nice, i've got a 120P i've basically got jammed with s.belem these days (probably 70% of the tank)


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

HBdirtbag said:


> nice, i've got a 120P i've basically got jammed with s.belem these days (probably 70% of the tank)


its very lovely, nice pictures you got there..


a picture/s say a 1000 words


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

to embed i think you just remove the "http://" from the [url'] tag... i think...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Algaefix is good for clado and hair types, gda, gsa, bba....forget it


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

burr740 said:


> Algaefix is good for clado and hair types, gda, gsa, bba....forget it


algae fix did absolutely nothing to whatever i have.
here is my plants and algae co growing with each other










sao gabriel









rio ***** 06









rio ***** giant 









uaupes


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Fire


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

butchered this split ratagniricum 
i still got 3 good plants out of it, but could've gotten 5


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

2 80% water changes and my tanks a bit more clear now,
got cyano
easy rid with antibiotics
just gotta wait it out









giant mother








giants








***** 06








sao gabriel or san gabriel


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

From these, so much change
November 14









So about 3 months and this is all i have to show for em
Rio Uaupes sideshootlings & general


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Things are really starting to get kush again.
Lot of manual removal
1-2 80%+ WC's a week
antibiotics

need to scrub the glass, thats an easy one and just keep up on water changes
only thing i dose right now is nh4 and it varies from 0ppm - .8ppm per day









giants








fun ky madeira








lago+


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Took out all stems
scrubbed glass
siphoned soil
stems were trimmed and rinsed of algae
So stems look weak and lenky for the moment, be a few days for nice and perky
























uaupes


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Havent checked out this thread in a while, looks as if its going very well! congratulations on, again, healthy plants and a thriving tank. Also a question; which of these plants do you think is the easiest to grow? I will most likely try one kind in the larger scape. 
Nate


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

BettaBettas said:


> Havent checked out this thread in a while, looks as if its going very well! congratulations on, again, healthy plants and a thriving tank. Also a question; which of these plants do you think is the easiest to grow? I will most likely try one kind in the larger scape.
> Nate


Thanks, still have slight algae. I need to water change more than i do. 

Belem or Manaus to answer your question. 

but given good o2/co2, soft water conditions and bright lighting

puts most of them all in the same ease of care


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So basically just a high tech setup? I have pressurized Co2, and high light, and EI dosing. So I will have to put one of these down on my plant list (After an amount of research on each) to get.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

BettaBettas said:


> So basically just a high tech setup? I have pressurized Co2, and high light, and EI dosing. So I will have to put one of these down on my plant list (After an amount of research on each) to get.


soft acidic water is an essential that you're missing.

ei, pps, ppmd all don't matter


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Medical syngonanthus. These plants provide soothing medical benefit in therapeutic relaxation.
certain species are fire:angryfire


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I mad/cranky/irritatedly dosed over ei levels in my other tank. I do not know/remember why. Deficiency? testing?
Anyways as a result cyano is stripping away in my tank, hehe.
stripping away madly at a rapid pace
I'm still learning...

















i still got this algae on the glass, but my albino bristenose will take of it, just takes time and patience, i do not know how long, but they are getting rid of it, i don't know how either, the [censored][censored][censored][censored]s hard to scrub off.









giants









belem 2013









giants/plec


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

added downoi from a buddy 

contrasts well with syngonanthus

matches well


























Bump: 13 days earlier, growth is fast, but i got algae too
photo period is at 10 hrs a day reduced to 50% intensity whole time


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

dude your plants are so green, is it the light or is that legit? lol I'm pretty confident its the plants though just being that green! nice pics, and great healthy looking plants.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

BettaBettas said:


> dude your plants are so green, is it the light or is that legit? lol I'm pretty confident its the plants though just being that green! nice pics, and great healthy looking plants.


No its not the light, ty for compliment
I doubling down on ei, i'm pretty sure thats the culprit. Centers are less and less greenish/white during the photoperiod and more green now.

The dreaded algae is the last thing i need to conquer now.

see in my other tank, they get a lot more lighting t5 vs led, dosing is the same but the soil is way way older and aged
lot more yellow color


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Rio Uaupes

Organics can tear this plant up very easily. *One* of the secrets to keeping uaupes (very clean water and soil)



Seee here, my soil is africana but is aged and crumbled so every uproot or stir up i see powder debris glistening over uaupes leaves
growth had been good and rapid(different tank (t5 lighting)), until i did this, debris over one stem completely almost deteriorated and on its way
Moving the plant is not so bad after what I just said, as long you keep the plant clean.


















Sensitive, yes. 

I'm not too sure if you can float this plant or not, I have not tried and i do not have enough to try.

Algae does not hinder this plant much









1. organics
2. light/o2/co2
3. clean water/soil
4. soft/acidic water
5. fert suggested ei dosing get the best of this plant
6. short
7. multibrancher madness (I have not witnessed much branching yet) I pull side shoots as quick i can though
8. meltage if not trimmed>I don't think so, this plant can branch all it wants and not melt (melting due to organics)
9. roots bottom and sides, don't seem to penetrate and grip to the soil much
10. my favorite plant of all time




























3 full grown crowns, see the height was like 2"


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Upgraded or downgraded hugely according to price
odyssea cheap arse t5's
i very excite!










Another note, before and after of gravel after been double dosing

















I do not know why my water is cloudy

Pretty opposite of what i thought, more fert and algae going away


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

So most algae is gone now. Going back to normal ei levels. should suffice. Whatever my tank was lacking should be there now.
Only problem is my water is cloudy like a bacterial bloom or something. I might invest in a uv when i get the chance.
Plants are growing very well, very therapeutic


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Overnight or a few hours after water change and a good clear up

lights are now straight on the tank without legs
and a photoperiod of 5 hrs and 20 minutes


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

so i sold a grip of plants. here r progressions. added a hob uv filter , tank cleared cloudiness over night.
from another thread began dosing double ei again, its such a waste of fertilizer, the bottles are drained
i thought traces would cause more algae, but double dosing either way macros/ micros doesn't seem to be the case.
ordered some bulbs from drfostersmith to get more red in my tank and right away they ship the wrong ones
if spectrum is not what gets good reds, then i don't know what does, and i give up, i'm not talking cheap reds either, if anyone gets this, i'm talking pantanal
i was checking out another thread on eshopps overflow, and was thinking in future of maybe a custom overflow the length of the back of the tank (36") for optimal oxygenation

















and look what i got from a buddy


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

So i got millions of seed shrimp or copepods
they're all over the walls, the gravel, the leaves of plants
are they cleaning them?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I have copepods and Cyclops's all over my glass (slightly over said lol), pretty sure they just eat algae but they are known to harm shrimp. I also just brush them off sometimes while doing a cleaning/WC. No problems. Btw that UV made a huge difference.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

BettaBettas said:


> I have copepods and Cyclops's all over my glass (slightly over said lol), pretty sure they just eat algae but they are known to harm shrimp. I also just brush them off sometimes while doing a cleaning/WC. No problems. Btw that UV made a huge difference.


ty my favorite fan, my man...




























*S GRaDELUSHOUS*


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

current full tank shot










I'm putting in macros every other day
target range 30ppm per dosage Nitrates per other day
target range for phosphates is 4.5ppm per other day
normal liquid dosing for micros ei levels
no algae bloom yet, i'll see by the end of the week, looks like my theory of dry fertz being dirtier and causing algae was wRONG

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkl93J6fPDg&feature=youtu.be
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpKJVtZejd8&feature=youtu.be
www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH28UkkxF_s&feature=youtu.be
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TNDrYPDG4g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

since my videos didn't embed.....

shots, fired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

StrungOut said:


> and look what i got from a buddy


What plant is this?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

dru said:


> What plant is this?


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

HAHA

I laugh because I pm'd him this morning asking this same exact thing lol

to get youtube videos to embed, remove " https:// " and wrap the link in [ url ] [ /url ]


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

hey @Sean W.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC7lMnJfUno&feature=youtu.be
hey Sean W. , hey hey Sean W., it pearling, this plant in my possession that you would like to have is pearling
hey Sean W., rub rub rub *
look, is that a new leaf too?
youtube.com/watch?v=ElZq04BJh-Y&feature=youtu.be










Echinodorus Iguaza 2009


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

StrungOut said:


> hey @Sean W.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC7lMnJfUno&feature=youtu.be
> hey Sean W. , hey hey Sean W., it pearling, this plant in my possession that you would like to have is pearling
> hey Sean W., rub rub rub *
> ...


:|

Hey @StrungOut, hey hey, StrungOut, Thats a nice video you have there, too bad no one can watch it. Too bad no one can watch that sweet video you have there of that plant I want... that is pearling... :x

Edit, hmm... I think it wont embed because one of two reasons. #1 its too new and youtube hasn't completely finished processing it yet, #2 or because it is listed as private.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

stream line of oxygen!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Sean W. said:


> :|
> 
> Hey @StrungOut, hey hey, StrungOut, Thats a nice video you have there, too bad no one can watch it. Too bad no one can watch that sweet video you have there of that plant I want... that is pearling... :x
> 
> Edit, hmm... I think it wont embed because one of two reasons. #1 its too new and youtube hasn't completely finished processing it yet, #2 or because it is listed as private.


...........what


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

StrungOut said:


> ...........what


Looks like you got the embed figured out?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

FTS NEW











Sean W. said:


> Looks like you got the embed figured out?


yes sir, i did. had to go public with my videos which i do not like...



So my light bulbs came in today. and the tank is gay pink. The pink (aqua medic plant grows) are very dominating over 2 10k! one hamilton and one coralife. Oh well i'll trade it for growth and reds, if it don't work out then i'll go to a 6500k and 10000k combo i guess.
So the spectrum of red white and blue are covered
















These are beginning pictures, i want intense reds


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking good. Sorry to hear about the problem pink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

clownplanted said:


> Looking good. Sorry to hear about the problem pink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its all good, i look forward to seeing growth with these bulbs.
I saw a video of plants growing in a green, a blue, a white, and a red spectrum over a period of days and white and red grew the most. 
So I look forward for things to come.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## davidsep (Apr 11, 2017)

Am interested in fts to see how the bulbs blend toghter 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

davidsep said:


> Am interested in fts to see how the bulbs blend toghter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


here u go


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

The crops settling down..[emoji106][emoji106]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

It looks ten times better to me with the T5s, at least in pictures. Nice!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

SERRCH said:


> The crops settling down..[emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, thanks for sharing man.



> It looks ten times better to me with the T5s, at least in pictures. Nice!


ty burr, i think i'm getting better reds already too!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

StrungOut said:


>





The man behind the curtain!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Sean W. said:


> The man behind the curtain!


I hides my other face.:nerd:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Passionate from miles away
Passive with the things you say
Passin' up on my old ways


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Mad established system i can get away with dosing anything

I've got a new dosing regime I've just started out
everything is dry dosing

KNO3 30ppm dry dose 7.41g x 2 time a week
PO4 1.5ppm dry dose .325g x 2 time a week

alternate, until i decide which one to use
Miller .5ppm dry dose 1.89g
or
CSM+B .5ppm dry dose .891 g

Ferrous Gluconate AIM 1ppm dry dose 1.22g x1 weekly


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

uaupes flowered so i emmersed it a little










Hardscape anyone? more materials more versatility


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That red soil is starting to grow on me.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

burr740 said:


> That red soil is starting to grow on me.


Yeah i love it and its properties and given me the ability grow these type plants.

bought puffers, co2 lowered, they're good, gonna get a grip of them, 5 for 15$


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Found two dead puffers, uh oh history repeating itself? oh no....System handled it well though
A dead fish can cause way more damage than most fertilizers out there, just saying. Which it would be fertilizer itself.
Co2 is considerably lower. I did not see gasping or anything.
Slight algae has arrived/deritus, hardly anything noticeable, but its not the ferts. I'm dry dosing just once a week N. P K full dose to last the week, also csm/miller mix/ferrous mix dry dose, this is the point i think i believe i saw deaths, toxicity combination with co2, so i do believe toxicity but for plants plantwise it'd have to be way way more than ei levels. Even changed the levels down on rotalabutterfly out of gayness or something...
So fish is definitely gonna make this more challenging, but the system is still pretty kush.

Current full tank shot as of May 6th, 2017









buce moss starting to grow out









pantanal turning more red


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Thinking of redoing the tank, plants are nice and nice but the grouping and everything is now boring in my eyes.
I would first have to shell out $100 for 2 bags of new soil (africana) anyone know cheaper?
Not that the soil is bad, but i plan the recap
some shots
















pods melting








recap, photos of more common syngonanthus
lago grande








madeira manaus?








manaus madeira?








belem 2013








less common
rio ***** giant


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Dosing 30ppm dry dose of nitrates and u see how rapidly pantanal changes. This doesn't mean jack, it changes and adjusts just like any other ludwigia. Ie' hybrid red...Any change to water chemistry and you'll see a rapid change, whether its fertilizers, co2 etc...Its already bounced back but lights are off


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

@Rare murdered....
split much bra????
split much uaupes???


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

@StrungOut


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I hear suface agitation degasses co2 a lot, this simply is not true, degassing is minor. Videos to show......

youtu.be/SluIM1evHPI
youtu.be/pSLOh2LIM_U
youtu.be/CZoI1ATeHqQ
youtu.be/5tiaNCn21yc


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Did you check your co2 level before and after using powerhead? I did in mine. To give you an idea for me to run the exact same co2 level of 35ppm before surface movement was exactly 4.5bps and when I then turned on surface movement as you have I am now at 10bps. That is more than double the co2 in order to keep same level. Now I do not care as gas is cheap and my plants seem to do better with more surface movement and it allowed me to run even more co2 due to more o2 for the fish. 

But to confirm the levels I took precise measurements before and after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know what you're talking about clown. I do not use a powerhead. 
Yes there is a gas difference and yup cheap
I've probably used way too much co2 all along and all this time but the plants i'm dealing with thrive in it
co2 is extremely lower because of the fish, otherwise i would definitely go back because i have not seen much ill effects in syngonannthus with high co2, they actually will thrive more


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> I don't know what you're talking about clown. I do not use a powerhead.
> 
> Yes there is a gas difference and yup cheap
> 
> ...




Oh no powerhead well does not matter same thing disturbing the surface is what I'm talking about. Either way I feel it's better overall for the plants and fish the good surface movement. 

By more surface movement you are actually increasing the oxygen level 5%-15% which means you can run that much more co2. I am actually running 45ppm of co2 due to a lot of surface movement and the livestock are thriving in it and the plants pearl harder than ever. I feel good surface movement is very healthy for a planted tank running co2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

clownplanted said:


> Oh no powerhead well does not matter same thing disturbing the surface is what I'm talking about. Either way I feel it's better overall for the plants and fish the good surface movement.
> 
> By more surface movement you are actually increasing the oxygen level 5%-15% which means you can run that much more co2. I am actually running 45ppm of co2 due to a lot of surface movement and the livestock are thriving in it and the plants pearl harder than ever. I feel good surface movement is very healthy for a planted tank running co2.
> 
> ...


Great information, thank you clown. Do you have ppm ranges with surface agitation? how much ppm we are increasing by? thank s very much:nerd:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> Great information, thank you clown. Do you have ppm ranges with surface agitation? how much ppm we are increasing by? thank s very much:nerd:


The information I learned from Tom Barr. He stated that depending on how much surface movement you do you are increasing the oxygen level by 5-15% and this therefore lets you run 5-15% more co2 without ill effects on the livestock since you are providing more oxygen for them. So lets say that you are running 35ppm of co2 with no surface movement then you decide to turn on surface movement and are giving your fish 15% more o2 then you can in turn run 15% more co2 which will allow you to run 5.25 more ppm of co2 which brings it up to 40ppm of co2. Now for me I can actually run more than that I am actually running 45ppm of co2 and all livestock is fine even my shrimp. I will try to find the post by Tom Barr that explains this.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I AM DONE WITH THIS THREAD!

I think there is enough information on syngonanthus here...

To close down and stop new posts, however if you have any questions at all feel free to ask and i will reply that way

To continue viewing this tank
look for a thread
dutch-dutch hybrid or tree of woes some crap in the lines of that title...
The tank will turn into most likely a dutch hybrid as i probably cannot meet all the requirements possible in true dutch
Thats if i can even get close to even dutch hybrid


FLOWERS FOR ALL OF U ALL


----------



## mudbugmike (Jul 14, 2021)

I know this is way, way, way old. I found your post researching Synoganthus Rio ***** "giant". This thread has been a huge inspiration for me. I have been kind of lost and stressed about the direction to take on my tank. Today I ordered a clump of blood vomit, tonina fluviatilis, eriocaulon cinereum, belem, and of course the rio ***** giant. I am very excited to attempt to reproduce some of the beauty of this tank. Thank you for this thread.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Thank u very much, knowing u got inspired means a lot. Here's to advancing your skill level.


----------

